# Is anyone using ServiceCEO?



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

I searched the forum and have not found anything much on ServiceCEO software, is anyone using it? I am looking at purchasing at the end of the week, they have a 12 payment program that they are implementing to try to help people out. 

It may be worth looking into if you have been interested before. 

Any feedback would be great, this software is more advanced than I need currently, but it should allow me to grow without need of replacement. At least, that's what I am hoping it will do for me.


----------



## BigReds (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm also interested in ServiceCEO, i requested a demo and so far just been answering too many questions before they send me a demo. If i get the chance to try it out, i'll post some feedback


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

I ran through a demo with them. It was very informative. From what I understand, they do not "send out" a demo, it is a guided tour if you will. I was with a rep (Ben) for over an hour, but I was not as prepared as I thought I was and I think I wasted my time.

If I did another demo, I would have my ducks in a row so I could get specific questions answered and walked through. It is a real nice product, they typically do not give pricing until you go through the demo.

I know they offered me 12 payments and they are very affordable, originally it was a 3 payment deal, then 4 and now it is 12. I feel like I can handle the 12 payments easily and this way they have a little skin in the game too.

If you get a chance, call or email [email protected] , tell him we are discussing it, I'm sure he will answer your questions and schedule a killer demo. I have been working with Ben for about 3-4 month's and finally feel ready to move forward.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

What features does it have? there is one that I looked at from quick books that is very feature rich and has the ability to see where everyone is at. Have you seen that one yet?


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> What features does it have? there is one that I looked at from quick books that is very feature rich and has the ability to see where everyone is at. Have you seen that one yet?



I'm using that one now. All I'll say is stop doing that you'll go blind.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> What features does it have? there is one that I looked at from quick books that is very feature rich and has the ability to see where everyone is at. Have you seen that one yet?


I have not looked @ the QB version yet, I will now.


As far as features, here are a few:

Modules for everything from Ac repair to Tree Service and everything in between, with databases (starter)

Estimate and Sales Control 
Customer Relationship Management and Data Storage 
Internal Task Management 
Project Management 
Job Management 
Scheduling Tools 
Sales, Business and Marketing Tracking and Reporting 
Data Management and Security 
Inventory Management 
Service Contract Sales and Management 
On-Site Equipment Tracking 
Employee Management 
Accounting 
Enterprise

I'm sure there is much more, but this is a good place to start. If you purchase the mapping module, it will print out complete driving directions to all points & back.

I'm off to check out QB's program now.


----------



## RayContracting (Oct 25, 2008)

@Handyman Service -What was the price they (ServiceCEO) quoted you for the 12 payment program?


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

RayContracting said:


> @Handyman Service -What was the price they (ServiceCEO) quoted you for the 12 payment program?


I'm looking at the basic program, up to 7 jobs scheduled per day and they're around $82.00 per month. It is also the single user version.


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Why aren't you trying the web version?*

I see that you are looking at the windows based version. Not sure how big your firm is, but it seems that you are going through a lot to learn then also a big expense. Any reason why you are not trying their web based system? I forgot the product name but think you would want to check it out since you are mobile all the time and it may be an easier way to get started and run the business. Some of the features you listed seem overkill for a handyman service versus a remodeling business.


----------



## RayContracting (Oct 25, 2008)

PMI said:


> I I forgot the product name but think you would want to check it out since you are mobile all the time....


"...forgot the product name..." You gotta love that. We are on to you Phil, and we know why your here!.


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*we are on to you*

Who is "we"? I see your few posts and assume you are in conjunction with someone else. 
Ray, sorry but reference to the product I use is an OLD story and one that I will not open in this thread since it is irrelevant. Is there anything in it for me to mention that the company in mention has another product to look at? Get a grip. I run a successful remodeling company and do not care to keep track of all the product names out there that are competitive to the one I use. That is up to others searching for something new but not me since I have bigger fish to fry. I do not care if you believe me or not. I do like helping the community with suggestions and opinions where I can. Example is trying to help obtain more jobs from the stimulus program http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/getting-jobs-us-agencies-rebuilding-america-51902/ Another member made me aware to your post so there is NOTHING TO BE ON TO. I must be missing something. What is it for me to gain by mentioning another product from the same company? God knows what your conspiracy theory is. Anyway, if you have something to say, great, then answer the question and say it .... otherwise turn the page to something new. Best.


----------



## RayContracting (Oct 25, 2008)

Phil,
There is nothing wrong with stating your opinions and helping out other users based on your experiences, however so that every reader understands your underlying motivation I recommend changing your signature to the following:

_Phil Tonks
I partially own a web based software system for the construction industry and any advice i give here will most likely steer you, or your needs, in that direction in order to fill my own pockets.
_


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

Ray,
I am sure you feel comfortable stating your opinions while completely hiding your indentity. Why not add your company name, website, location, etc., to your profile so that others can see your extensive background?

Every reader who cares to know my background can see it by researching past posts or just going to my website. It has been explained in detail. Unfortunately the people guiding you to post have not bothered to research since this is nothing new. That's OK, rookie mistakes are meant to be.

I am unsure how helping contractors getting jobs via US agencies lines my pockets. I bet you will see a conspiracy no matter what I say. In any case, we appreciate the maturity and extra information you have brought to this forum. Here is my suggestion for your signature line. 

RayContracting
Likes to beat a dead horse, nothing valuable to contribute and likes taking misguided pot shots at others.


----------



## RayContracting (Oct 25, 2008)

Fair enough, we agree to disagree.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Well, I hope this stays within the limits of the TOU for the site. I joined here because I work for a company that makes a scheduling/management add-on for QB. It does alot of what's being discussed. Of course, ServiceCEO is in the same market, so this post sort of caught my eye!

I won't give you guys the marketing pitch, :whistling I *would *like to drop the website www[dot]SmartServiceInfo[dot]com (I'm still new!) and let you know that if you want to ask questions about the software, catch me in PM's! (or on twitter @clancybevington)

Just bein upfront... :thumbsup:
Clancy


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

Ray, 
Now that is more like it. We are even. Water under the bridge. Regards and have a good weekend. 

Clancy, 
You are selling and we know it. In any case, good website but I hate reviewing websites that force me to contact someone to find out what the price is. Skip the big mystery or there is no way for someone to cost justify whether it is worth it to contact you. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input -- we are redesigning our request pages currently, and we are going back and forth about putting the pricing on there. Also getting rid of some of the extra entry boxes. And please don't take me the wrong way -- I just didn't want to "hide" because of the other feelings in this thread so far! 

Was purposely not trying to come off as dishonest! 

Clancy


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jul 2, 2009)

*The Web Version = VaZing*



PMI said:


> I see that you are looking at the windows based version. Not sure how big your firm is, but it seems that you are going through a lot to learn then also a big expense. Any reason why you are not trying their web based system? I forgot the product name but think you would want to check it out since you are mobile all the time and it may be an easier way to get started and run the business. Some of the features you listed seem overkill for a handyman service versus a remodeling business.


 
The name of the web based service management business software from Insight Direct is VaZing.

I can't agree with the feature overkill comment though, a service business is a service business no matter how any employees or revenue level it has. There are a lot of moving parts running a handyman business, hence why so many handyman companies use ServiceCEO to manage them.


----------



## nitram (Apr 29, 2009)

I use OpenBravo. OpenBravo is an open source ERP and CRM (Enterprise Resource Program and Customer Resource Management). It basically has endless features and if you’re good at programming, you can create your own features.

http://www.openbravo.com/

Because it’s open source, it’s free. However, it is a very steep learning curve, and because it’s free, it’s hard to get documentation and help. If you upgrade to the paid program, you would receive customer support. Even though it’s open source, it’s extremely stable and mature, so it will be around for a long time.


----------



## SoftwareGuy (Jan 11, 2013)

I stumbled onto this old thread doing a google search, saw the comments regarding pricing for ServiceCEO, and found out that they have their pricing on-line now : http://www.insightdirect.com/pricing for comparison purposes. One important thought for people considering a cloud solution, beware of where your business data is actually stored. Personally, I'd rather have all of my data on my own computer. Also, everyone should consider trying ComputerEase because it's a fully integrated system and you only pay for the modules (business functions) you want to use, like payroll, equipment costing, project management, etc.. I know, I'm biased.


----------

